# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Picudo Rojo

## aberroncho

En mi pueblo están muriendo casi todas las palmeras. Se ve que ha llegado una plaga de picudo rojo y no está dejando una palmera viva.

Hoy un vecino me ha enseñado al causante de esto ya que  él ha sufrido el ataque de este bichito en sus palmeras. Ahí van algunas fotos que he tomado de uno que ha logrado coger.

Aquí dentro estaba el elemento.





Y aquí se puede ver al natural.

----------

Varanya (05-nov-2013)

----------


## Luján

La verdad es que el nombre le viene al pelo. Es picudo y rojo. Lo que no sabía es que era tan grande.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Aberroncho por lo que se ve no a van dejar ninguna palmera ni en tu pueblo ni en ningún sitio por lo que estoy observando esta atacando más de momento a la Phoenix canariensis.
Te has adelantado a mi, esta semana pasada capturé uno pero tengo mucho trabajo atrasado, ya subiré las fotos.
De todos modos buena captura.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

A la provincia de Badajoz aún no ha llegado, pero hace un par de meses que se encontraron palmeras afectadas al norte de Cáceres (creo que en Madrigal de la Vera); a mí me tiene el tema muy preocupado, porque es muy difícil de controlar, y donde va llegando arrasa con las palmeras (sobre todo con canarias y datileras, pero cuando acaba con ellas puede empezar con otras).  Lo que parece es que no admite mucho frío, por lo que le está costando alejarse del litoral marino (por eso no se explica que haya llegado al norte de Cáceres sin escalas intermedias, salvo que lo hayan traído con palmeras importadas desde zonas costeras).

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Aquí lo sufrí hace tres años: resultado dos hermosas palmeras de unos 20 años muertas. Sólo me queda una de otra clase, que yo creo que es borde pues no da ningún fruto, a la que por ahora no atacan. Aparte de las Wasintonias.

----------


## HUESITO

En la costa de Alicante-Murcia, también hemos sufrimos la visita del picudo rojo hace unos años.
Actualmente se ven menos pero la herencia que han dejado es bastante mala; Miles de palmeras abiertas y muertas. 
Al final solo queda el tronco y este hay que arrancarlo y quemarlo.
Este insecto entra por el cogollo y anida. Después las larvas se encargan del resto.
En una ocasión vi uno con las patas llenas de larvas, el bicho iba volando y chocó con un disco de una parabólica en una terraza donde estaba trabajando. Cabe decir que es muy torpe en el medio aéreo (como todos los escarabajos que tienen título de piloto).
Lamento que esté buscando otros parajes que destruir.
Un saludo.

----------

